
Former vice chairman of GM predicted the car industry’s future: it has no future - hourislate
https://qz.com/1122534/former-gm-chairman-bob-lutz-says-the-end-of-the-car-industry-is-near/
======
noahmbarr
Source article:
[http://www.autonews.com/article/20171105/INDUSTRY_REDESIGNED...](http://www.autonews.com/article/20171105/INDUSTRY_REDESIGNED/171109944/bob-
lutz:-kiss-the-good-times-goodbye)

